# Normal 2.0 TSI engine sound? Timing chain rattle or is it just me?



## Ubah (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm having a hard time discerning the noise, it seems a bit loud to me.
I recently purchased the car 2.0 TSI with 86k on the odo, now has 90k and it is in fact due for an oil change (degradation of oil viscosity?).
Please let me know what you guys think. I tried comparing to other vids online, but there's not a lot out there to compare.

Thanks :beer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfBftOQMEBI


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

It sounds like my engine in my CC and Beetle. I'll take a video later for you


----------



## burnout8488 (Jul 22, 2008)

That is what a direct injected engine sounds like. The injectors are very loud, hence the insulated engine covers that are becoming more prevalent these days.


----------



## Ubah (Jan 15, 2015)

If that's normal for a 2.0 TSI... it sounds like a godamn sewing machine... I'm going to have to drown that sh!t out with a proper exhaust.


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

Check your oil? We're Is it at


Volkswagen of Crystal Lake
VW Master technician 
Authorized Unitronic dealer 
13 CC and 15 Jetta Sport


----------



## burnout8488 (Jul 22, 2008)

That's injector noise.


----------



## Ubah (Jan 15, 2015)

vwauditek25 said:


> Check your oil? We're Is it at


Just got around to checking it... It's at the top of the hash mark (full).
I'm going to perform an oil change this weekend with a decent 5W30, pennzoil platinum is what I usually go with.

I will also follow up with a vid on how the engine sounds after the oil change for comparison.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

that's the famous tractor noise.....lol I think it's normal


----------



## Ubah (Jan 15, 2015)

Follow up.

I've since replaced the... sh!tty-whatever-they-used-prior-to-my-purchasing-the-car... oil, with a quality synth 5W30 and while the valve train noise is still there, it's definitely quieter. Thanks to all who responded to quell my fears: it appears as though I have staved off an engine rebuild. :thumbup:


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Ubah,

That is most definitely the *wrong* oil for your car: as specified in your owner's manual, your engine is designed for a full synthetic oil that *meets VW Spec 501 or 503*. In addition, Volkswagen of America prescribes Castrol Edge 5W40, which you can find at Autozone or Pepboys, and which, unlike other Castrol Edge grades, specifically says on the back of the can that it meets, among others, these two VW specs. Based on over ten years of VW-specific experience, I cannot overemphasize the importance of following these specs.


----------



## Ubah (Jan 15, 2015)

I did state it was a "synth" oil... although I did not specify which one. I was originally thinking of running the Pennzoil Platinum synthetic 5W30, which meets VW 502, 504, 505, 507. At any rate, I decided to use Castrol Edge 5W30 synthetic, which meets VW 503 & 501 specs. I can go with a lighter weight 5w30 during the summer no prob IMHO, especially since I change about 3k to 5k miles. I'm not going to debate oil specs, or what weights to use. I also think there may be other excellent synth oils which may not necessarily meet VW "specs" but could easily be adequate... to each their own. I think the oil I've chosen is more than sufficient IMHO. http://www.castrol.com/en_au/australia/products/cars/engine-oils/castrol-edge/product-range.html

However... I can appreciate your candid and concerned post.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Ubah,
Thank you for taking my post in good spirit: I am very particular about the chemistry of my oils, surely more than many othrs, but in the end, as you say, "to each their own". 

A footnote: for over ten years now I have used Blackstone Labs, in Indiana, (http://www.blackstone-labs.com/) to analyze the oil I sue in all of my cars, and found their detailed chemistry report and evaluation extremely helpful. Two years ago, for instance, at a regular change they recorded slightly elevated copper and zinc in the sample for my 2002 Subaru Outback 2.5 (with 120kmiles at the time but running impeccably). Since the values were slightly higher then normal but not hugely so, I resolved to drive on a couple of thousand miles and re-test: well, about a month and 1k miles later a crankshaft bearing seized leaving me stranded in the middle of Pennsylvania. With hindsight, I should have attended to it, the signs were there! There are several labs doing this, but Blackstone's strength is in their huge database of engine types and different oils, which they collected over several decades and keep up to date even for relatively rare engines, and the cost is very reasonable (less than $40 including the sample kit they supply): you may want to give them a try.

Good luck with your CC, it's a gem of a car!

P.S.: where are you located in Maine? I'm often in the Farmington/ Rangeley Lakes area especially in summer.


----------

